# Loading external drive w/ USB2?



## Clay (May 2, 2009)

I've got an internal sata drive plugged into an external (powered) enclosure, which is then connected via USB to a MSI Wind nettop.

The specs for the box say it's USB2, so I'll to take their word for it 

The problem is that all my usb ports are being loaded with uhci, not ehci.


```
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
```

Any idea how I can force these to be detected as USB2?


----------



## pamdirac (May 2, 2009)

Have you loaded the da(4) module?


----------



## Clay (May 3, 2009)

As it turns out, USB2 isn't enabled by default on this particular motherboard. Everything is fine now, aside from my pride


----------



## monkeyboy (May 11, 2009)

So is this USB drive now working well with USB2.0, with decent transfer rates? I'm trying to do the same thing...


----------

